# 36 and TTC #4



## beach3

Jeeze, I can't believe I'm writing that out! I think DH and I are on our way to TTC our forth and final baby. We have three amazing children - 6, 4 and our youngest is 20 months. I always wanted 3-4 and I hoped I would feel complete at 3 but I just feel in my heart that we are missing one more family member. 
With that said, we had a slip up last month in the contraception department that got us talking about it and at this point, we are loosely following the shettles method to ttc a girl. I would be thrilled with a healthy baby but I'd love to give my daughter a sister (I have two boys and a girl). 
Honestly though, I would just be thrilled if I could get pregnant again. We are not the most fertile people - DS1 took us years, 3 IVF transfers and two miscarriages to finally come to fruition though my last two came without help from fertility treatments. 
Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all in this crazy game called TTC!
- Mary


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi! I am 38 and ttc #4. While I have 3 beautiful blessings, I still have the feeling that our family is not quite complete. We had a mmc in June so back to ttc. 

Hopefully we both get our last baby soon!!


----------



## beach3

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi! I am 38 and ttc #4. While I have 3 beautiful blessings, I still have the feeling that our family is not quite complete. We had a mmc in June so back to ttc.
> 
> Hopefully we both get our last baby soon!!

Great to see there is another crazy mom out there ttc #4! LOL So sorry to hear about your m/c and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. :) Hopefully by next year, we will both be planning our forth's arrival!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Beach and Mommy I just wanted to say hello to you both. I am a fair bit older at 42 (eek!) almost 43 (where does the time go!!) and I am so grateful for my 3 little rays of sunshine -- have 2 boys (7,4) and 1 girl (2). We too are crazy to be trying for our fourth and final addition to the family and like you beach I would love, love, love another girl but really at this stage I would just love a healthy baby! We have been trying for a year and since xmas I have had 3 chemicals and got pregnant again and just recovering from a mmc at 9 weeks. I am heartened by the fact I'm getting pregnany but wondering whether I'm ever going to catch that last good egg!


----------



## beach3

Sunshine14 said:


> Hi Beach and Mommy I just wanted to say hello to you both. I am a fair bit older at 42 (eek!) almost 43 (where does the time go!!) and I am so grateful for my 3 little rays of sunshine -- have 2 boys (7,4) and 1 girl (2). We too are crazy to be trying for our fourth and final addition to the family and like you beach I would love, love, love another girl but really at this stage I would just love a healthy baby! We have been trying for a year and since xmas I have had 3 chemicals and got pregnant again and just recovering from a mmc at 9 weeks. I am heartened by the fact I'm getting pregnany but wondering whether I'm ever going to catch that last good egg!

Sunshine14, so happy to hear that we have company in the 4 (got to be crazy!) club! I hope we all catch our sticky beans in the coming months and I'm so sorry to hear about your recent miscarriage. Miscarriages are so so rough and even harder when it's a much wanton pregnancy. My heart goes out to you and I hope that we both have our 4th's come next Summer. Perfect timing with school admissions, right? ;)


----------



## beach3

jeeze, autocorrect! Wanton is supposed to be WANTED. eeek, big difference. :)


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Beach yeah would be great to have company from other mums that know what it is like to have three but actually want that last addition! I feel so blessed with my beautiful three cheeky monkeys but I always just wanted 4 - don't know why, just do really and a sister for my little lady would just be my deam family!! OH is on board to start trying again (which is fab) once I have a scan this Thursday to say everything passed but I feel a bit confused at the mo - I really want my rainbow baba but I'm scared it will just be another mc and then I will really be feeling like I'm out of good eggs!! I suppose I just have to accept I can't control what happens and just go with the flow .........


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi ladies! 

I'm just poking my nose in b/c I want to BE you all!! :blush: 
I'm 36 with three gorgeous kids; my youngest is just 6 months old :shock:... I haven't even got af back yet (I'm still exclusively bf'ing - the boy doesn't wanna eat! :dohh:) but I'm DYING to try for one more... I haven't exactly brought it up to dh yet... :blush: I'm sure he's gonna have a hiss-fit at me but I'm keeping my fingers crossed just the same :blush: 

Good luck to you all!!! :flower: 
xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi SwissMiss nice to hear from you :thumbup:. Took me a while actually to get OH to agree to ttc for a 4th child! We always agreed 3 children and he could choose a dog but I always said I wanted 4 and he said no. When our youngest was 1 (she's 2 now) I asked him if we could at least try and I explained that I would be happy if we tried (whether or not we were successful) but if I never got the chance to even try would be v unhappy forever more and it worked!! We have been trying for past year and I have had 3 chems and just had a mmc - not sure if I will get my fourth baba as will be 43 in October and getting older but at least I will be happy that I got to try!! Good luck with broaching it with your dh and hope it works :thumbup:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! Well glad to see there are a few of us! Yea most people would say we are crazy...but I like a crazy house full of kids. Most days anyway. :haha:

A summer baby would be so nice. At this point now we are into May, next month would be June. We were undecided about adding the 4th and had started to talk about a V for hubby. Then surprise! I had always wanted 4 but life happens and time goes by and then it's like oh my we are nearing 40. Better make a decision! Well that decision was made for us...then to lose our blessing was devastating. At first I was against trying again because I was like maybe it was a sign for us to be content with the 3 blessings we already have....but deep down I knew. I wanted to try again. If it's meant to be it is....if not it's okay too. Exactly like you said Sunshine. At least we get to try. 

I hope we continue chatting on here. :hugs:

Good luck to us! 


:dust:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Mommy good to hear from you : ) I have two Summer babies already June & July and they were fab -- at this stage though I would take any month to get that last beautiful healthy baba lol. What CD are you on now hun? Did you get back on track already after ur mc? I am on CD17 after first day of bleeding following mmc but I think I'm Oing around now -- had scan THursday to get all clear after mc & 
nurse showed me follicle developing - was v cool! Getting almost + OPK's now as well so I think any time / day now. It was our 11 year anniversary on Friday and we started BDing again then so will see what happens! After 3 cp's & mmc I was a bit down about my fertility but have decided not to wallow, to stay positive and keep trying & see what happens. Also decided to just enjoy my family now and not stress about ttc -- we will see how long that lasts lol x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi Sunshine. We have a June a July and a September baby. So another one would be awesome! But I will take any month at this point. We were due in January so a winter baby would have definitely been different. I am cd 15 today. 2nd AF after mmc. And I am pretty sure I did O yesterday. +opks the last 2 days prior. Plus have the ewcm going on down below and cramping. So yes my cycle is pretty much right back to normal. First AF started 22 days after d&c and second one was 26 days. I used to cycle every 28 days so it's close. The AF itself is completely different tho. Very heavy bleeding for first 3 days then light then spotting for 10-11 days. So we will see. Great news for you!! Hopefully you get your bfp and a sticky bean this month! I was stressed about cycle being messed up and having a hard time conceiving, but I am trying to just relax about it. Same as you. Enjoy the blessings we have and hope for our last but enjoy the process of getting there.


----------



## beach3

SwissMiss said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm just poking my nose in b/c I want to BE you all!! :blush:
> I'm 36 with three gorgeous kids; my youngest is just 6 months old :shock:... I haven't even got af back yet (I'm still exclusively bf'ing - the boy doesn't wanna eat! :dohh:) but I'm DYING to try for one more... I haven't exactly brought it up to dh yet... :blush: I'm sure he's gonna have a hiss-fit at me but I'm keeping my fingers crossed just the same :blush:
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! :flower:
> xx

SwissMiss, DH was not on board (and actually pretty against the idea) after we had our son and has only recently warmed up to the idea. There is hope for you yet! :)


----------



## beach3

Mommytolbg, exciting, when are you testing? Crossing fingers for you and Sunshine, best of luck catching that beautiful egg!
As for me, I'm pretty positive I'm out - I think I am around 11dpo right now and I'm not feeling anything, plus a - test. I didn't have the BDing perfectly timed though. Ah well, on to next month! :)


----------



## SwissMiss

Thanks Beach! I am still crossing everything I've got! He keeps saying (to anyone who'll listen) that once you hit three its no holds barred anyway - we have the house, the car, wth, we could have ten! ...:wacko: I am DYING to call him on it but I think I'll take a less aggressive approach... :roll: 
:kiss:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls! 

Beach ~ I think we are out this month too. We didn't bd when we should have either. If AF doesn't show on the 9-14, I will test, but not looking good. Its ok though. Next month! 

Swiss ~ its exactly right! Once you hit 3, you crossed the threshold. We say that quite frequently. We don't need a new house, a new vehicle, etc...we have plenty of room in either! So no sweat lol. Take the less aggressive first, then move to the very direct plan if need be. Good luck to you! :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all having a fab weekend xx sorry to hear u think u are out mommy and beach : ( fingrs xd for u both for next month. As long as we r having regular periods and O we have good chance each month so stay + and hopefully it is just a matter of time (& a good egg) for all of us xx Swiss are u still bf anyway hun did u say in earlier post? When would u want to start trying if DH agrees?

Afm - after mmc thought I O last weekend but on Thursday (sorry for TMI) had tons of EWCM and had almost + OPK yesterday (it was - earlier this week from hcg) so I think O must be imminent! Have no idea really just guessing but we are DTD anyway to try to cover all bases - will c what happens (sign) ....


----------



## SwissMiss

Howdy lovely ladies! :flower:

Yes, I'm still bf'ing and loads at that! :roll: Typical boy, he's attached to my boob like I dunno what! :dohh: 
Kilian was too, took me a year and a half to get my periods back! :shock: Hope not that long this time, ideally I'd like to try to be pg when Jason turns 1 already... :shock: My first two were that close in age and although it was hard at the beginning its been SO worth it now!! :thumbup: 
As I say, I think I'm sol as my dad used to say.. (sh't outta luck) on the point anyway :( Only two more weeks til I pop the number 4 question and get it off my chest though! :D 
xx
xxx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hello!! 

Sunshine ~ sounds like O is soon! Fx for you! I agree with you...as long as were are cycling, then we can only be positive that we will get our bfp. I know this next fertile window is the month we would really like to get the bfp. The last 2 we were if it happens it happens but lets not get too upset nor did we try very hard. This month we will bd every other day from af going away to at least cd 15-16!

Swiss ~ Your little guy sounds like mine! I bf all my kiddos to over a year but he was the one that was attached. Never thought he would give it up lol. Strangely with him af came when he was 8 months old where as the girls it took over a year! 

Good luck when you pop the question! Remind him its only one more and you already have three, 4 is a piece of cake! :haha:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi All, hope you are all good and looking forward to the weekend? Where are you all at cycle wise - Beach did u start a new cycle? and mommy r u due to test on Sunday - have u got any sypmtoms hun? Swiss can I ask why u have to wait 2 more weeks to pop the question? Good luck with it anyway if he says no u might just have to work on him some that is what I had to do xx

Afm cd29 and I have no idea if I O'd - I think I might have earlier this week had tons of EWCM and then pain in right ovary but I'm still having twinges in my right ovary today - surely they would have gone away if I had O'd!? Anyway will fnd out in next few weeks I suppose when af shows up ... no point testing for me as I wouldn't have a clue when to test! Crazy really but am just going with flow and taking chilled approach to it all. We moved back to London in June and I have a fab new job where I seem to be laughing all day with my coleagues so just enjoying being in London again, my cool job and my beautiful crazy cheeky monkeys of course - my middle child started school today so lots going on!! Anyway babydust to you all and fingers xd for u Swiss when u r taking the plunge xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi lovely ladies. :flower:

Sunshine you will have read this twice...

AF arrived today. So on to next month...this one was tough since it's my 3rd since mmc. And yesterday would have been our 20 week u/s....would be halfway thru, would have seen our beautiful baby, and would know boy or girl now...but left dealing with the reality of our loss instead. :cry:


----------



## beach3

mommy2LBG, I'm so sorry for your loss. Those milestones are so SO hard. :( I hope this is your month. Things have a way of working out in some ways. I will always remember my 3rd miscarriage. It was horrible - we found out at my graduation appointment from the RE that the heartbeat had stopped. The date was June 21st, 2007 and it was one of the worst days of my life. Well, a few months later, we went for another IVF transfer and lo and behold, I got pregnant with a sticky little bean! My due date was the year anniversary of finding our about the miscarriage. What a difference a year can make. That day in 2007, I was so crushed, it hurt to breathe and then 2008, I was holding my sweet healthy baby in my arms. I'm sending you virtual hugs right now...


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey mommy sending you a big hug also xx it will happen you will get your rainbow baba hun xx just stay positive xx beach it is mad really how life can be such a rollercoaster isn't it - literally in the space of a year you can go from despair to happiness! WE all just have to stay positive ladies xx

Afm - I'm trying to work out what is going on with my body after mmc - had twinges in ovary for days and days now and today have sore boobs but am thinking it is probably just hormonal changes after mc - have no idea when to expect the witch - cd34 today & I know she will get me at some point - at least then I will be getting back on track sigh .....


----------



## Sunshine14

Haha I'm back -- CD 1 today ladies yipee am back on track - what days are you on??


----------



## beach3

Boo about AF but yay about a fresh new cycle! Im on cd 16 right now and trying to decide if I o'd on cd12, 13 or 14.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?
I am only ttc #3 so not as wild and crazy (lol) as you ladies but trying to get there. I have a sweet 11 year old boy and a precocious 20 month old little girl. We have been ttc #3 for 11 months with absolutely nothing, not even an evap. I am frustrated and wondering if my eggs are all crap. I am 5 or 6 dpo and if another bfn happens I'll be calling my dr.
I am wondering if any of you ladies take anything or what you have done in the past to help with getting pg?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry for AF but hooray for cycle back on track! I'm cd 7 today. Still spotting. Going to start opks Monday. 

Welcome Ready! Tbh I have never had a problem getting pregnant. So I have no idea what to expect now after our loss. Going to try opks this cycle just to see when I O. 

Fx for you! Sorry I can't offer any more advice...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thx Mommy! I never had an issue either that's why I'm a little confused.


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Ladies Mommy good luck this month for u hun - hope the OPK's help u to catch that golden egg - hope ur feeling a bit better now as well over the mc xxxx Beach how many days PO are u then hun? Hoping ur our first BFP on this thread!!! : ) Ready do u do OPK's? I always time BD from about day 6 after af every 2 days or 3 at the very least until I'm sure I have Od & use OPK's now & I think that strategy has helped me get my 4 BFP this year! Just need a rainbow baba now fingers xd !!

Afm I thought af started Friday but sorry for TMI had 2 days of spotting old blood and it only seems to be starting today but v light - so counting today as CD1 and will go from there - weird - probaby hormones after mc!!?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-I temp, I use opks and we bd tons. This is why I don't understand why I'm not getting pg.


----------



## beach3

Welcome Ready! Sorry to hear you are having trouble getting pregnant this time. It is really draining month after month, ugh. I wish I had some advice that would help on things to do but the only thing I can tell you is to call your dr so you can get some testing done to see if it's anything that modern medicine can help. Sometimes, it's an easy fix, it's worth a try. :)
Sunshine, sorry to hear about the wonky cycle but here's to a fresh new cycle! 
I am about 5-7 dpo, I think. This cycle is a little hard to read for me. Anyone care to try to read it? 
Mommy2, good luck this cycle and using the opks! I think if this cycle doesn't work out, I will buy some. :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks Beach! I am definitely going to ask my dr about testing. 
Fx'd for you this cycle!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Beach xx I'm cd3 today I think and I bought 50 cheap OPK's off of amazon so just waiting for them to arrive to start them. I would look at ur charts hun but don't have a clue how to read them sorry babe!! Ready I was taking a ton of vitamins - did loads of research & spent a fortune and it can help with general health but I'm not sure they did a great deal for me - I had 3 chems before taking the vitamins and then 1 mmc 4 months after starting them - so I'm just taking preconception multivitamin now ........ Mommy how r u doing hun? Hope ur well xx


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. I am doing ok. I should be in my fertility window right now...dh and decided to wait. So we won't be ttc this month after all. I think we will take off next month as well. So we will be waiting to try until November. I will still be involved in our thread if you don't mind. I like our intimate group. You ladies really help me! Thank you. Plus, I want to be here with you when you get your bfps!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey mommy that's cool with me babe hope you are ok - do what u feel u need to and keep us posted about how u r feeling -- it's great to be able to get all your thoughts and feelings out on these threads isn't it - great place to vent whether ur happy r sad xx

Hope u other ladies r all good today? Im cd7 & getting ready to start BDing again - was out dancing last night for 4 hours & had fab time but feeling old today lol


----------



## beach3

mommytoLBG, I totally understand and I hope you keep posting! TTC can be so trying and I always liked taking a few breaks and forgetting what cycle day I was on for a month or two. :) Hugs!
Sunshine, you must be in prime O time; how is everything going?
As for me, I am CD3 and I went into my midwife's office the other day because I have been having some side pains and she sent me over to radiology for an ultrasound. It turns out I have a pesky cyst on my left ovary and I'm hoping it is disappearing instead of growing. I'm pretty sure it's on it's way out because the pain has been getting better so I'm hoping it won't throw this month off.
How is everything going with everyone else?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Morning girls! I am in better spirits recently. Hormones maybe?? :haha:

Sunshine ~ you should be near O day?? :thumbup:

beach ~ hopefully the cyst clears without medical intervention. fx it doesn't mess up the month for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies : ) lovely to hear from u. Beach I think those cysts usually do go away quite quickly -- I was taking a good bit of soy isoflavones before and i think it caused a small cyst (not confirmed) as I had exactly those pains you are describing - a kind of twinging, throbbing in the ovary outside of times when they should be throbbing!? Mine has gone away now but I do think it might have been what you describe -- I hope it goes away quickly for you hun xx 

Mommy glad to hear you are feeling abit more positive hun : ) on one level it must be quite nice to just take a beak from it all and not worry about opk's & having to DTD even when ur knackered cos u don't want to miss the opportunity! Glad to hear ur back on the right track & feeling better hun - not long to go til November in any case - is that the date you are going to start trying again??

Afm - did OPK's all week & got v strong + on Weds - dtd Sunday & Tuesday & then got bad cystitis on weds so had to stop BDing so it didn't get worse. So not sure did enough this month really -- would be great if we did enough for a pink baba! -- but funny thing is sorry TMI I still have EWCM (!) so not sure what is going on maybe I did O, maybe I haven't yet - could just be funny hormones after mmc right?? Anyway ladies lovely weekend to u both.

Ready how are u doing hun? Any update from u?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-fx'd that was enough bding. I had ewcm a week after ov so who knows what goes on in their. I think everything u read is textbook cases but there is always those different scenarios like ur own. 
Afm-af was 3 days late this go around. I have a dr appt in 2 wks to figure out what is going on


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!! 

Hope you are all doing well after a lovely weekend. 

Beach ~ how are you feeling?

Sunshine ~ hopefully you caught that egg with the bding you were able to do! And yes November for us. Even though hubbie now thinks we should ntnp this month, just wing it so to speak...ugh...so when O is here, we will see what happens. 

Ready ~ hope you get some answers at your upcoming appt. 

Afm...just waiting...


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all well & set to have a good week xx Ready glad to hear u had ewcm after O hopefully that means it is normalish!! Mommy if I were u hun I would just go with the flow & see what happens & enjoy ntnp - sounds like ur feeling better though babe - hope u r still feeling more positive about things? Beach how r u doing hun? Any update from u?


Afm - I have been doing OP's to see what is going on and had almost white one tonight so I think I prob did O last Thursday & must be 4dpo - not sure if I did enough this month but its' my birthday next week (43 eek!!) & my sister (who I haven't seen for 9 years or so) is coming from New Zealand the following week so it's going to be a great distraction in the 2 ww!!!! Anyway ladies baby dust to u all xxxx


----------



## MommytoLBG

That will be a wonderful distraction Sunshine!!! How excited you must be to see her. And Happy (early) Birthday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-that sounds like a lovely distraction! I hope u have a great bday.


----------



## Sunshine14

He ladies how are you all? Peeing down with rain in London and has been for past 2 days yuk!! Winter is here! How is life then ladies? How are you beach, mommy and ready any news from u all?

Not much going on with me ttc wise - think I'm about 10dpo and tested & negative -- quite glad really as just couldn't mentally handle another chemical at the mo - gong out with my honey tomorrow for a lovely meal for my birthday so although things are mental at work I'm happy this week - how are you all doing lovely ladies??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-we have had grey skies for days...in canada. Have u had many chemicals? 
I go to the dr next week to see what is going on with me. I am in my 11th cycle of trying with nothing. My sil just told us over the wknd that they are expecting. They started ntnp and got pg right away. It's a little disheartening for me. I am so happy for them but it took the wind out of my sails.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are u all doing? Sorry I haven't been around for a while been crazy with my birthday, my sister came from New Zealand, went away fro the weekend to a friends 40th birthday party and then my little fella was 8 so has all been crazy & I honestly don't know whether I'm coming or going!! Hope you are all well anyway? Let me know what ur all up to xxxx

I'm currently cd 13 & got + tonight & dtd cd 9 & 11 but my honey has flu now so not sure that will be enough - might have to see if I can coax him but men r crap when they r ill!! Lol. 

PS Just to answer ur question ready I have had 3 cp's & a missed mc since last December so have to say I don't get too excited when I get a + pg test these days .....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sunshine! That all sounds fun but tiring. Fx'd that you caught that egg. And I'm sure it would be hard to get excited with all those losses. I wish i could just get a +. My dr won't do any testing she basically just said I'm aging and so are my eggs.


----------



## Sunshine14

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi Sunshine! That all sounds fun but tiring. Fx'd that you caught that egg. And I'm sure it would be hard to get excited with all those losses. I wish i could just get a +. My dr won't do any testing she basically just said I'm aging and so are my eggs.

Hey Ready that is awful what ur doc said - can u change doctor? To someone who will test? R u taking any supplements to make sure ur as healthy as possible? I managed to blag an appointment with the recrurring miscarraige clinic because of the 4 mc's this year - I'm hoping they will give me some info but I'd say they will just say the same as ur doctor said. I'm 43 now so I suppose it just gets harder as u get older ...... what cycle day are u on now hun?

Beach where did u disappear to hun? Haven't heard from u in a while!

Mommy how r u doing hun?? I can't keep up with that other thread that we are on together -- there are so many new people - everytime i think I've got a handle on the names some more new people join & I feel rude if I miss people! How are you doing anyways hun?

Afm - 8dpo & bfn so far - I'm in a strange place at the moment as will be disasppointed if it stays negative but will be stressed about another cp / mc if I get a positive - oh well ..... sigh ..... will have to just stay cheerful either siutation & try not to over think things!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sunshine! I completely understand how u r feeling. When i was ttc dd i had 2 losses prior and it made the whole pregnancy difficult to enjoy as i was expecting something to go wrong the whole time. Hopefully this clinic can help u. 
I was really peeved that my dr responded with that. I saw my gp last wk and she has sent a referral in to a new gyno with a much different mind set. Hopefully I can get somewhere with her and at least get the usual things chkd out. My sil and cousins wife are the same age and they both got pg no problem this go around so not sure how my eggs can be so much older than theirs. As for supplements I take a prenatal, vit D, zinc, omega 3, acidophilus and vit C. Should I be taking anything else?


----------



## Sunshine14

ReadynWaiting said:


> Hi Sunshine! I completely understand how u r feeling. When i was ttc dd i had 2 losses prior and it made the whole pregnancy difficult to enjoy as i was expecting something to go wrong the whole time. Hopefully this clinic can help u.
> I was really peeved that my dr responded with that. I saw my gp last wk and she has sent a referral in to a new gyno with a much different mind set. Hopefully I can get somewhere with her and at least get the usual things chkd out. My sil and cousins wife are the same age and they both got pg no problem this go around so not sure how my eggs can be so much older than theirs. As for supplements I take a prenatal, vit D, zinc, omega 3, acidophilus and vit C. Should I be taking anything else?

Hey ready glad to hear u got refferred to a new gyno - fingers xd u get somewhere with them xx I had an US today and they said everything was fine so I'm re-assured by that - I think I just need to get one good egg! I'm cd9 today but no sign of O - I reckon it will be around cd14 beofre I get +opk. I went to the chemist today and spent a ton of money on vitamins - omg! Have been feeling a bit confused since my last mmc but have decided now just to give it a really good shot for the next year and c how I get on so I bought conception prenatal, extra folic acid (it can help with implantation), b vitamin complex & coq10 (coq10 is bloody expensive but there has been a study that says if u take 600g a day it can help with egg quality at conception so I'm going to take 600g a day and c if it makes a difference to egg quality!). I have also been taking d3, royal jelly, magnesium and calcium and after all that will be rattling lol. Anyway how r u doing hun?

Beach and mommy how r u both doing as well - any news ladies??


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-so glad to hear your ultrasound went well. What were they looking for? I still haven't heard back from my new gyno so trying to ready myself with info when I do go. 
Vitamins are so expensive and as it is I feel like I'm taking a mitt full but maybe I will take the extra folic acid and coq 10 just to cover my bases. At this point I'm also wondering if I should stop ttc. I'm extremely frustrated and live in these 2 wk increments which I hate. I've turned my focus on going to the gym and eating healthy and if it happens so be it....we will see how that goes lol.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ready - hi hun - it was just an US to check everything is working ok - after 3 kiddies I kindof already know the plumbing works iykwim!! But still it was reassuring to know everything is normal!! Have my appt on 9December so will see what they say - probably just too old!! 

Sorry to hear ur getting fed up : )- it's bloody hard work this ttc lark isn't it! I was fed up of the chemicals before but now nothing is happening I'm getting fed up with that too - its a nightmare ttc isn't it - all the waiting!. When are u going to see ur gyno Ready? What cd are u hun? I'm cd12 today and waiting to O. A bit like u I have decided to just enjoy life and not worry too much otherwise, I would get really fed up - I just think life is too short to get hung up on ttc hun xx have started taking the coq10 600g and will see whether that does anything sigh .....


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sunshine!
I am cd 3, cycle 13....what can you do?! I am waiting to hear from my new gyno, referral was sent 3 wks ago but no word yet. I just want to know if there are any issues so we can work at correcting them or know that it is just my age and not stress so much. As xmas gets closer and events start I am taking Dec "off" mentally as far as ttc. I had really hoped to have another by now so my dd would have a sibling close in age (she will be 2 in Jan). My sil is pg so thats all that will be talked about at functions (dd and nephew are 6 months apart) and I'm sure someone will ask when we are going to have another. Oh well, what can u do?


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ready ahh sorry to hear ur sil PG is going to be the focus of attention over xmas! try and ignore it and just enjoy having the break from ttc & chill out a bit and hopefully fingers xd 2015 will be ur year for a sticky BFP! I have two weeks off work at xmas and I'm looking forward to all the parties and getting a bottle of Baileys and having a few glasses of that to chill out - I love xmas for the kiddies (my 4 year old will properly get it this year!) and this is our first year back in London for xmas as we were living in Ireland for the past 6 years so really looking forward to being in London again!! How about u? I got my first BFP just before xmas last year and then had a cp on day before xmas eve so it will be a year since I started the whole rollercoaster of ttc so will be a bit of a strange time as well! -- I suppose I just have to be very thankful for what I have got - I know I'm blessed & luckier than most. Anyway hun keep smiling and don't let the sil PG ruin ur xmas celebrations with ur family xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-I love xmas time too. I have an 11 yr old boy who is all about xmas and dd is almost 2. I'm teaching her about Santa and xmas but next yr will be the yr she really gets it. I feel the same as you that I am grateful for the children I do have, I just don't feel like I'm done yet.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ready how u doing? Hope ur well hun xx what cd are u now?

I think I'm 7dpo -- busy with work and have so much to do for xmas - we don't even have a tree yet! so all a bit crazy aghhh!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Sunshine! Do u bother testing or just wait to see if af shows? Only a few days now until ur appt, hopefully u get some answers. 
This year I am way ahead of the game. I'm almost done shopping (usually I haven't even started), tree is up and decorations are up. I should have shopping all done next week which is crazy. 
I heard back from the new gyno and have an appt January 15...ages away! I've asked dh to see his gp about a SA so hopefully we can figure out what is going on.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ready that's great that u have a plan worked out! With xmas & everything going on ur appt on 15 Jan will come round really quickly! & that's great ur dh is goign to get a SA - but if u have 2 kiddies already then it stands to reason u must both be pretty fertile - how old r u Ready if u don't mind me asking? Sounds like ur soo organised for xmas - we just bought the tree and putting it up tonight for the kiddies! I am so bloody disorganised this year - but going to start making some lists & getting organised this week, although amy away seeing a friend most of weekend and then friends over for lunch sunday so dont now how am going to plan everything!! Ah well - as long as Santy comes in time!! :) Ps I think I'm 9dpo today & did a test this morning & negative ......


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sunshine-believe me I'm never this organized. I am self employed now and work only 4 days per week so I have extra time to get everything done. Last year I was rushing around right up to the 24th and didn't like it. 
I will be 37 in February so getting up there as far ass egg health. I don't know what is going on. I've been having some GI Tract/bowel issues this year so maybe it has something to do with it? Prior to dd I had a few scans all that showed everything in good order but that was 3 yrs ago. 
As far as ur test u still have time. I know by 9dpo or 10 dpo if I'm not seeing lines I feel out. GL!!


----------

